# Sage Barista Express BES870UK replacement solenoid valve assembly



## Nick S (May 24, 2021)

Hello

Does anyone know where I can get this part from - I'm in London

Thanks in advance

Nick


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You may not need one. There are a couple of videos on youtube about cleaning them but be careful to avoid breaking connectors.

The solenoids are sold separately on Ebay and also I suspect on Amazon by some one in Germany.

Some one found the whole thing as a spare under the brand Gastroback - it appeared to be the same.


----------



## Nick S (May 24, 2021)

Thanks ajohn

I'll have a look - I've just joined the Sage group - is there an area where users trade these parts

Thanks again


----------



## idaho (Jun 26, 2021)

Hey! Did you manage to find the assembly? I have begun this journey of repairing my BES 870 and it has been rough. I got a pump off Amazon, quite cheap ~ £17. Then I started looking for solenoids. And I finally managed to find a company that will bring me the CEME solenoids (V397 and V799) from a provider from Italy. I just paid them for - £53 and now I am waiting. Probably next weekend will be dedicated to this project. If you want more info drop me a pm.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The BE solenoids are on Ebay. The seller. German, was listing them with either brass or stainless bases which are what Sage use. The stainless ones cost a little more.

Highly likely that the solenoids just need opening up and cleaning anyway. Scale sludge messes them up. It's rather easy to do. Coils are on amazon. Those I suppose may age.


----------



## Chloep (12 mo ago)

I got the solenoid assembly out of my BES870UK ( i think it's the "older" version, if there was one). 
I'm not seeing evidence of any build up - although it's a little mucky with coffee grounds. I'd expect calcium build up - as its spent its' life in London and the South - lots of hard water with only average effort at descaling if I'm honest.

Three questions:



Can any of you see evidence of build up? Some of the white parts look a bit aged on the right and top of the 3-way (V397) solenoid.


Which are the parts that I can clean?


Has anyone found decent spares recently? @idahohow did yours turn out?


----------



## Matt1hul (11 mo ago)

Hi, I have a loss of water pressure and the machine , Sage Barista Express, makes a lot of noise . Water does come out on 1 or 2 cup but with no pressure. I think this could be the solenoid assembly? Has anyone bought this complete assembly ? Where from ?


----------

